# Audi Driver: Jason Statham Sports an Audi S8. Would You Expect Otherwise of "The Transporter"?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's not really new news that actor Jason Statham drives an Audi or that said Audi happens to be an S8. You could have probably expected as much since the car enthusiast and actor has piloted the D3 generation Audi Q-ship in two of the three Transporter feature films as well as provided the narration for Audi's 'Truth in 24' documentary about Le Mans. We've published reports before of Statham and rumored exploits in Holloywood in his black S8 but this is the first shot we have of the car.

Check out more over at Celebrity Cars Blog.

* Full Story *


----------



## aTOMic (Mar 12, 1999)

*Respect a man's car, a man respects you.*



> Frank: What's the first rule when entering a man's car?
> Kid: [takes his feet off the seat] *Respect a man's car, a man respects you.*


Resurrecting an oldie, gotta teach MY kid this rule! He's eight and loves our new A8, which he and his sister have named "Audrey". They should love it, the fact that it had heated rear seats (for them) was a large factor in (excuse for?) the decision to get an A8!
Thanks kids!









That's me in the picture, we're at the used car dealer and I'm negotiating with them.


----------

